

Introducing Soylent 1.1 - rouma7
http://blog.soylent.me/post/98982202087/introducing-soylent-1-1

======
rouma7
the important change being and update to digestive enzymes to further break
down carbohydrates and proteins. they also lowered sucralose levels to give
users more control over flavoring.

